# 06 brake fade! need your experience.



## Jeremy_goat_happy (Jun 18, 2009)

hi guys,

I live in france and drive my 06 GTO m6 here every day. I live close to the Alps, so roads turn a lot, hills everywhere! A perfect playground! Problem : 3 months ago my stock brakes cooked! I Blued all 4 rotors and killed the pads . "No Big deal" I said, I'll upgrade with better stuff.

I ordered F&R discs from R1 concept and EBC Red stuff pads F&R also. 
I followed the bed in procedure. Now the brakes have 1000 km on them (about 700miles) normal driving. Last week I decided to play a little and started to drive faster.......and faster as I'm used to. After about 5 to 6 BIG decelerations ( like from 140mph to 40), It started to smell the hot brakes. So I calmed down drove back home.

My pads are cracked and rotors are not far from being blue again. Hopefully, they're still good. 

question: are EBC pads POS ? I'm about to order hawks pads. Which one should I order? HPS? HPS+ ?

I plan to roadrace the car at the track once a month or so. I really need Brakes that do the job in a budget friendly way.

I'll remove dust shields this week end to help cooling a bit.

Thanks a lot for your help guys.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I have EBC pads on other cars in the past with nothing bad to say. On my GTO I'm running DBA 4000XS rotors with Hawk HPS pads. I belive our fronts you can use C5 Hawk pads(they have a little more surface area and fit in our caliper with no mods).

I'm on 25k miles with them and no issues.

There is also a sticky in here with a write up how to shim down your brake covers I belive. It may allow better heat reduction.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Jeremy_goat_happy said:


> hi guys,
> 
> I live in france and drive my 06 GTO m6 here every day. I live close to the Alps, so roads turn a lot, hills everywhere! A perfect playground! Problem : 3 months ago my stock brakes cooked! I Blued all 4 rotors and killed the pads . "No Big deal" I said, I'll upgrade with better stuff.
> 
> ...


I'm using 06 brake setup on my GTO with dust shields removed and EBC Yellows. I tracked my car and taken it on the mountain roads. I can say the front rotors cry for help and you can smell the brakes get hot but no fade. You really need to shead some heat, some good rotors will help along with some good pads that can stand up to the heat.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I need to do something about my stockers... they warp when they get hot. It's very annoying.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

jpalamar said:


> I have EBC pads on other cars in the past with nothing bad to say. On my GTO I'm running* DBA 4000XS rotors with Hawk HPS pads.* I belive our fronts you can use C5 Hawk pads(they have a little more surface area and fit in our caliper with no mods).
> 
> I'm on 25k miles with them and no issues. There is also a sticky in here with a write up how to shim down your brake covers I belive. It may allow better heat reduction.


*How are those? I was thinking of getting those rotors and the SSBC Front 3 Piston Calipers *(link)


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I have no brake fade or anything. No issues I can honestly say. They are strong enough to lock up too. I've kicked the ABS on dry days so I know I haven't peaked to the point of better calipers yet.

My favorite part of the DBA rotors is that the hat as 3 holes you can put small bolts in. If I remembered the thread and bolt size, popping the rotors off would be a snap!

On a side note, my friend bought a rotor/pad combo from eBay for $400. They are slotted and have semi-metallic pads. He complains about stopping in the rain. He said it feels like they just don't grip. I don't have that issue.

Oh, and if you slam the brakes at high speed, it looks like a sparkeler in your wheel. Really cool at night. First time I saw it, I thought the guy I was 'driving' next to broke something or popped at tire.


----------

